# Grow Room Build



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2010)

my basic design for my setup is here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/308655-my-legal-grow-room-design.html

i painted the floor a few days ago and finally got around to start building the room today. didnt get much done, just hung up some thick plastic for a moisture barrier and got the deck all done...well i didnt get the plywood screwed down cuz i forgot to buy short screws, but other then that its done. i should have the walls up and ceiling done tomorrow. stay tuned for updates. anyway, enjoy.


----------



## themistocles (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice nug and grow room. It looks like you have a vicious guard on duty.


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice looking room, it's huge. I wish I had the space. Anyways I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2010)

sub'd. Looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 14, 2010)

well all this rain we've been gettin here has given me a few days off of work, so i decided to work on the grow room. i got the ceiling up and all the wall studs in. im about to take a break and roll one up then im gona go cut some plywood for the walls and get them up...and im hoping to get started on the doors today too.


----------



## yankshow (May 14, 2010)

Yea just wandering what store sells that white plastic it looks like some quality stuff.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 14, 2010)

yankshow said:


> Yea just wandering what store sells that white plastic it looks like some quality stuff.


picked it up at my local hardware store. its 4 mil clear plastic...it was with all the painting shit. it is some nice heavy duty plastic.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 14, 2010)

ok got all the exterior walls up. next i gota get the one interior wall in then i need to build some door frames.


----------



## Blaze12 (May 14, 2010)

NIce progress Are you gonna just hang the lights from the roof?? 

Any ventilation built in??


----------



## cmt1984 (May 14, 2010)

Blaze12 said:


> NIce progress Are you gonna just hang the lights from the roof??
> 
> Any ventilation built in??


thanks.

i ran a 2x4 down the middle before i put the ceiling up so i would have something to hang the lights from. havent decided how im gona actually hang them though, proly just gona screw some eye hooks in there and use chain to hang them but i was also thinking about making a simple light rail so i can slide the lights left and right if i need to...

yeah gotta have ventilation. im gona get it all roughed in and then hook up the lights so i can see what the temps are gona be like...then im gona base how much ventilation i need from the temps.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 17, 2010)

i got a little more work done on it yesterday. got the door frames in and 2 of the doors are hung, just gota build one more door and get some plywood on em. also got the rest of my lights and my ro system.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 17, 2010)

got a little more done today. finished the one door, so now that room is done. got the other door frame hung so tomorrow i just gota cut some plywood to cover those 2 doors and then im done roughing it in 
now im takin some flexeril and goin to bed


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 18, 2010)

looking good, what are you doing for the walls. paint or mylar?


----------



## cmt1984 (May 18, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> looking good, what are you doing for the walls. paint or mylar?


thanks. im thinking a combination of both. i have some 52x84 mylar emergency blankets that i picked up for a buck a piece at the flea market a while back, my room is 75 inches tall so i figure ill hang up the mylar and paint the one foot strips at the top and bottom of the walls that arent covered by the mylar.


----------



## MiMedicalMJ (May 20, 2010)

Looks nice, you are running three sections in there?

How big is each room?

How do you plan on using each room and what are your lighting plans per room?

Thanks!
Looks GOOD!

Also I do not think the mylar emergency blankets are going to reflect enough....
They also tear fairly easily. 

Perhaps use them around the top of the walls to throw any light back that comes up and to
keep them out of the way from easily being knocked or torn. 

Id look at flat outdoor paint for inside, reflects very well and is great for cleaning up easily between cycles.


----------



## milpitan (May 20, 2010)

looks good bro. does it have two or three rooms?


----------



## cmt1984 (May 20, 2010)

MiMedicalMJ said:


> Looks nice, you are running three sections in there?
> 
> How big is each room?
> 
> ...


thanks. its two sections, the room on the left has two doors.
the room on the right is gona be my veg and clone room. its 38 inches deep, 46 inches wide and 75 inches tall. i have a 175w mh and an 85w 6500k cfl bulb that im gona use for my vegging and i have a 4 bulb 2 foot fluorescent light for my clones...not sure on the wattage for that one, a buddy of mine gave it to me. the room on the left is my flowering room. its 38 inches deep, 80 inches wide and 75 inches tall. im very limited on the amount of watts i can use til i upgrade the breaker panel in my house so i can only afford to use 600 watts in my flower room so i bought 4 150w hps for that, got em off ebay for so cheap...couldnt pass up the deal. since ill only be budding 6 plants at a time those will do just fine for now. ill be running homemade aero systems in all stages. i also have a 4x4x2 cabinet that im gona use as a mother room, i have 3 85w cfl's for that.

i have a light meter and a gallon of flat white paint so i planned on checking to see which is better. these mylar blankets look like they will do the trick though.



milpitan said:


> looks good bro. does it have two or three rooms?


thanks man. its just two rooms.


----------



## wonderblunder (May 22, 2010)

Any way to make thhe room on the left have double wide doors or a removeable section in the middle...... I will be doing that,,,, tired of chopping my girls in the grow room and hauling elsewhere.........


----------



## cmt1984 (May 22, 2010)

yeah i could do that very easily but i use a closet in my spare bedroom for drying.

it would be easy to add a removable wall in there. just rip some 2x4's in half so they are 2x2's and build a 2 rail track on the floor, ceiling and back wall and then you could just slide a sheet of plywood in the track and there ya go, you have a removable wall to split up the room into 2 sections.


----------



## purplecream (May 22, 2010)

very nice build man + rep! can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 22, 2010)

purplecream said:


> very nice build man + rep! can't wait to see the finished product.


thank you sir. i cant wait to see the finished product too


----------



## mistyman420 (May 30, 2010)

Just wondering why Ive heard most people using flat white not gloss like I did. Whats the diff. Id like to know so I can do something diff. if it will work better.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 9, 2010)

mistyman420 said:


> Just wondering why Ive heard most people using flat white not gloss like I did. Whats the diff. Id like to know so I can do something diff. if it will work better.


was lookin around for the link but i cant find it. awhile back i read an article about how reflective certain materials are. i dont remember the exact numbers but i know aluminum foil and gloss white were very low and flat white was somewhere around 85% and mylar was around 95%. so im sure your gloss white isnt doin much, get yourself some mylar or flat white.


----------



## Brick Squad (Jun 9, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> was lookin around for the link but i cant find it. awhile back i read an article about how reflective certain materials are. i dont remember the exact numbers but i know aluminum foil and gloss white were very low and flat white was somewhere around 85% and mylar was around 95%. so im sure your gloss white isnt doin much, get yourself some mylar or flat white.


Yeah your spot on about the mylar and Flat White i looked it up.
although i think i read that aluminum foil is not exactly bad for reflecting it just
causes hot spots o_0'
so i guess it can reflect but does not sound like a good idea at all lol.


----------



## EyesofTheWorld89 (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah man ill be following this too ive been looking into the stinkbud method alot latley. What a great person for sharing such a wealth of information all in the name of free medecine. Im just too limited on funds right now but if all goes well i should be able to get it setup soon. +rep for the visuals makes me want to start setting up my unfinished attic tomorrow lol. so far its a great job im stoked to see how this works out for you. i didnt see if you mentioned this yet but any ideas on strains?


----------



## IstTimer (Jun 15, 2010)

Dude, you inspire me. Im seriously thinking about going the same route. Love the plans you made.

Will be following this thread.

Keep up the good work and good luck with it all.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks everyone. glad to be an inspiration.

yeah i know about bein low on funds, thats why this build is takin so dam long. 

i have a pretty big list of strains that i wana try, i got a few different conditions and i wana find the best strain for each. i know i will be growing bubba kush, strawberry cough and blueberry to get things started but i also wana try violator kush, querkle, lowryder #2, lsd, chem dog...and the list goes on and on..


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 16, 2010)

Looking like a high quality job you are doing there. sub'd +rep


----------



## purplecream (Jun 16, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks everyone. glad to be an inspiration.
> 
> yeah i know about bein low on funds, thats why this build is takin so dam long.
> 
> i have a pretty big list of strains that i wana try, i got a few different conditions and i wana find the best strain for each. i know i will be growing bubba kush, strawberry cough and blueberry to get things started but i also wana try violator kush, querkle, lowryder #2, lsd, chem dog...and the list goes on and on..


Yea man grow that querkle it's a keeper for sure. Check my journal out i have a querkle grow going right now. I'm barely on my first week of flower and she already stinks!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 16, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Looking like a high quality job you are doing there. sub'd +rep


thanks, ive always been good at this type of shit...bein a farmer your whole life has its perks. your grow looks fuckin great, +rep for u too.




purplecream said:


> Yea man grow that querkle it's a keeper for sure. Check my journal out i have a querkle grow going right now. I'm barely on my first week of flower and she already stinks!


your querkle is lookin good. i hope u get a colorful pheno.

im pretty sure querkle is gona be a part of my breeding project.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 17, 2010)

well im runnin a little behind schedule and i had to finish this one room and use it for a few weeks cuz my other box was gettin crowded. so i hung the mylar, setup an exhaust fan, ran an outlet in there and hung the lights real quick...ill build the reflectors in the next week or so.













was playin around with my macro lenses too, this is a cross breed of bag seed that i grew.


----------



## rolledupdriver (Jul 2, 2010)

thats some dank looking bagseed weed, subbed


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks, great smoke too. i was pretty surprised by it, all the strains i grew were MUCH better than the weed they came from.


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 2, 2010)

you must have given em lot o love
good job!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks. oh yeah, def gave them all the love they could handle.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 2, 2010)

Any new progress on the room, since the last update??? I've kinda been watching from the sidelines since the beginning! haha...everything looks good though!


SLB


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 3, 2010)

Lookin good man,
thats a nice room you built yourself there. can't wait to see some more op's coming out of that - keep it growing!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for all the comments everyone. no new progress yet. been pretty busy lately and now there is this fuckin heat wave up here and im waitin for it to go away before i get back to work on the rooms, i can barely think without sweatin my ass off lol. i got a new harvest in though so ill proly have some porn up tonight or tomorrow for everyone. thanks for followin along!

edit: forgot to mention, 3 patients want to hire me to build them grow rooms....cant fuckin wait to do that, building things with other ppl's money is much more fun


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 6, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks for all the comments everyone. no new progress yet. been pretty busy lately and now there is this fuckin heat wave up here and im waitin for it to go away before i get back to work on the rooms, i can barely think without sweatin my ass off lol. i got a new harvest in though so ill proly have some porn up tonight or tomorrow for everyone. thanks for followin along!
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, 3 patients want to hire me to build them grow rooms....cant fuckin wait to do that, building things with other ppl's money is much more fun


Damn! You get to be a hired gun! Living my dream...I just love to build grow rooms man!


----------



## manicgrown (Jul 6, 2010)

Subbed, I wish I had that much room!
MG


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Damn! You get to be a hired gun! Living my dream...I just love to build grow rooms man!


it is a lot of fun, ive built a lot of shit in my day and the grow room is proly the most fun. i would LOVE to set up a little business for grow room design and construction....maybe make a little seed money for a dispensary


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2010)

manicgrown said:


> Subbed, I wish I had that much room!
> MG


thanks, enjoy the ride. yeah ive been dreamin about havin my own basement to build this room in for a LONG time....started out growin with a 20 gallon fish tank in my closet at my parents house..


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 7, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> it is a lot of fun, ive built a lot of shit in my day and the grow room is proly the most fun. i would LOVE to set up a little business for grow room design and construction....maybe make a little seed money for a dispensary


 That's not a bad idea man! GL with that!


SLB


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is what i call Red Headed Mexican, bought the bag that the seeds came out of from a mexican chick who dyes her hair bright ass red, hence the name...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 7, 2010)

these are two dif strains that a buddy of mine brought over and i decided to get the seeds from him and grow them out. the first three pics are of Killer Cotton Mouth King (cuz it gave me some crazy cotton mouth) and the next 3 pics are of Dense Bud...cuz the buds were real dense and heavy....i dont get very creative with my names, i just name them things to help me remember shit about them.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 8, 2010)

I like the cats at the end of every post! haha especially the one that's strapped! haha...great bud porn man...i seem to favor the red headed mexican! (Just love that name!) 


SLB


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 10, 2010)

dam thats a badass setups and great bud pron great job bro


----------



## Truckn (Jul 13, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> i just name them things to help me remember shit about them.


That looks awesome, I just wanted to quote you here because I thought that was particularly funny, as well as practical.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 16, 2010)

That cat is one bad ass grow partner, if i had one like him i could double my yeild!
Loookn good grower!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 10, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks everyone. glad to be an inspiration.
> 
> yeah i know about bein low on funds, thats why this build is takin so dam long.
> 
> i have a pretty big list of strains that i wana try, i got a few different conditions and i wana find the best strain for each. i know i will be growing bubba kush, strawberry cough and blueberry to get things started but i also wana try violator kush, querkle, lowryder #2, lsd, chem dog...and the list goes on and on..


 I just harvested a querkle yesterday, she was a pretty dank lady to work with


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 11, 2010)

Updates???

SLB


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks so much for all the compliments everyone. sorry to leave this thread hangin but my sister borrowed my camera and still hasnt returned it and i wanted to wait to update til i got my camera back but oh well. i went to home depot a while back and bought almost $300 worth of shit so i could finish my room. i pretty much have everything done, just gota finish the doors on the flowering room and set up the exhaust. im pretty excited to almost have it finished and its lookin very nice. i should have the camera back within a week. thanks for stickin around.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 12, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks so much for all the compliments everyone. sorry to leave this thread hangin but my sister borrowed my camera and still hasnt returned it and i wanted to wait to update til i got my camera back but oh well. i went to home depot a while back and bought almost $300 worth of shit so i could finish my room. i pretty much have everything done, just gota finish the doors on the flowering room and set up the exhaust. im pretty excited to almost have it finished and its lookin very nice. i should have the camera back within a week. thanks for stickin around.


 Awesome!!! I'll be waiting for pics!!! haha

SLB


----------



## Xan2 (Aug 12, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


>


Wondering what a loaded shotgun is doing there lol


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Aug 12, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks so much for all the compliments everyone. sorry to leave this thread hangin but my sister borrowed my camera and still hasnt returned it and i wanted to wait to update til i got my camera back but oh well. i went to home depot a while back and bought almost $300 worth of shit so i could finish my room. i pretty much have everything done, just gota finish the doors on the flowering room and set up the exhaust. im pretty excited to almost have it finished and its lookin very nice. i should have the camera back within a week. thanks for stickin around.


 
subscribed. waiting on the edge of my seat.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2010)

Xan2 said:


> Wondering what a loaded shotgun is doing there lol


lol its there mainly as a scare factor. my house was broken into once before (although im pretty sure it was my ex just tryin to get some revenge). i have a 50 inch flat screen and some other nice electronics and sometimes my friends bring over some shady people to smoke so i like them to see it so they dont think about breakin in and stealin my shit lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2010)

> subscribed. waiting on the edge of my seat.


excellent. i shouldnt have ya waitin too much longer.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 12, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> lol its there mainly as a scare factor. my house was broken into once before (although im pretty sure it was my ex just tryin to get some revenge). i have a 50 inch flat screen and some other nice electronics and sometimes my friends bring over some shady people to smoke so i like them to see it so they dont think about breakin in and stealin my shit lol.


Hahaha, that was hilarious ... or maybe I'm very high.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> Hahaha, that was hilarious ... or maybe I'm very high.


lol probably a little bit of both.


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 12, 2010)

I like your building style. and your crystly bud. Subscribed and +rep


----------



## GanJulia (Aug 12, 2010)

Your cats are adorable  mines on my lap and he thinks yours are very handsome


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

macdadyabc said:


> I like your building style. and your crystly bud. Subscribed and +rep


thanks. what kind of style do i have?



GanJulia said:


> Your cats are adorable  mines on my lap and he thinks yours are very handsome


lol thanks. ill tell them he said so. 

ok here we go. i finally go my camera back so here are some pics. 
the only thing i have left is make reflectors for the lights...but i cant fucking find the roll of aluminum i bought to make them. i made one to see how it would go about 8 months ago..then put the roll on a shelf in the shop...and now its not there and nobody knows what happened to it...i guess it fuckin walked away or something lol.
there are some shots of the room, my custom air-cooled ballast box, some plants and some buds that i have drying right now. enjoy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

and here we have a set of TGA Subcool Qleaner twins. i had to kill off one of my bag seed clones cuz the twins put me over my limit by one but thats no biggie...bag seed for Qleaner is a good trade. i planted the set in one pot then separated them after they broke ground. they seem to be doing well. one is a runt and the bigger one is kinda weird looking but i think they'll be ok. they are under cfl's right now in my old veg box and ill be moving them into the new veg room and put them under the MH soon. im thinking im gona the old veg box to keep my males in and as a breeding station...


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

and then here are some pics just for the hell of it. ive been goin to the flea market every week this year lookin for a dam tool box for my basement and i finally found one this past sunday...it was a little more than i wanted to pay ($80) but i talked the dude down from $100 and its a craftsman in real nice shape. then some shots of my cats and one from out my kitchen window..we'll be combining that corn here in the next few weeks...not lookin forward to that at all...


----------



## theClosetGrower (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job on the indoor shed!


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow. Everything came together nicely.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 7, 2010)

alot of leaves on yer buds still


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

theClosetGrower said:


> Nice job on the indoor shed!


thank you much 



assasinofyouth420 said:


> Wow. Everything came together nicely.


thanks, i think so too. i'll be doin little upgrades here and there as i go but its done for now....then eventually ill be switchin to hydro/aero...maybe...



tigerblowztreez said:


> alot of leaves on yer buds still


yeah im not finished trimming them yet, just done with the first round. i trim off all the bigger leaves first then hang them to dry and i trim all the rest of the leaves off after its dry.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 7, 2010)

oh i see, but why? its gonna be a pain to cut all those out when they are dried. best to do it all at once.


----------



## BlackRain (Sep 7, 2010)

I was going to sub but the guns just laying around the house unsecured just turned me off... huge gun fan and even bigger fan of gun safety ... you already said you got broken into once... take the time to secure your weapons man before someone secures them for you and uses them in a crime. Stupid ... just plain stupid!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> oh i see, but why? its gonna be a pain to cut all those out when they are dried. best to do it all at once.


nah dude, ive done it both ways and i find it much easier to cut em when they are dry. 



BlackRain said:


> I was going to sub but the guns just laying around the house unsecured just turned me off... huge gun fan and even bigger fan of gun safety ... you already said you got broken into once... take the time to secure your weapons man before someone secures them for you and uses them in a crime. Stupid ... just plain stupid!


well you know what they say, opinions are like assholes. 
my weapons are secure, safeties are a good feature. and the 2 in the closet where the buds are hangin dont have the firing pins in them...i'd say thats pretty secure. plus i always keep my house locked up tight now and when i got broken into one door and all the windows were unlocked.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 7, 2010)

OH the safety is on... im sure they wont figure that out lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

lmao, lets hope they dont.

where i live b and e isnt a big enough threat to worry about. like i said, i think it was my ex tryin to get revenge. plus if i had my gun in a safe and someone broke in with a gun, they would have me dead before i got into the safe to get the fuckin gun...


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 7, 2010)

we're not saying to put it in a safe, just a safe place lol. not out in the open where someone can just grab it. ya dig?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

if someone wants to steal it, they'll get it no matter where its at...unless its locked up in a safe or something....so i'd say im good....and nobody can steal it while im here...so yeah, im not worried about it. thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Schotzky (Sep 7, 2010)

thats a badass 3 door closet thing man
nice work
have fun with the corn, didnt know farmers smoked pot lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2010)

Schotzky said:


> thats a badass 3 door closet thing man
> nice work
> have fun with the corn, didnt know farmers smoked pot lol


thanks man.

lol hell yeah we smoke pot...all types of people smoke.


----------



## aL3k (Sep 9, 2010)

how much in total you spent for your grow room ? about how much plants can you keep there? and whats the equipment you bought, can you list the items and their prices? im starting to build my grom room so im getting as much info as i can get about that. soon ill make an thread with pictures. thank you in advance for your answer.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah i can write up what i spent, just gotta find the receipts, ill do it tonight or tomorrow night. the only thing is that all the wood and a few other things were free, we have so much shit laying around the farm here that i didnt have to buy too much other than the lights and exhaust fans and screws, plastic sheeting, mylar...shit like that. off the top of my head i would say i spent under $500 (rough guess). i was also limited on the amount of lights due to electricity issues so i didnt spend as much as i would have liked to there.

if i wanted to fill up the rooms with plants...which ill never do cuz i can only legally have 12 at a time...i could proly fit 10-12 5 gallon buckets in the flowering room and 6-8 5 gallon buckets in the veg room without the cloner. ill only have 6-8 in the flowering room and 2-4 in the veg/clone room at a time. but then you could do a sog or scrog and fit a lot of plants in that bitch. but ultimately my room is designed for a 12 plant perpetual grow with my custom stinkbud aero system which ill be switching to in the future when i can afford to upgrade my circuit breaker box and get bigger lights.

your welcome. feel free to ask all the questions you want.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey cmt, I'm just wondering if you have a thread to record the progress of the plant that's growing 2 main branches on its own? I'd like to track the progress of that plant cuz I wonder what it will mature into 

Nice grow room btw!
+rep


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Hey cmt, I'm just wondering if you have a thread to record the progress of the plant that's growing 2 main branches on its own? I'd like to track the progress of that plant cuz I wonder what it will mature into
> 
> Nice grow room btw!
> +rep


nope not yet, but i will soon. its too interesting to not give it it's own thread.
thanks for the rep and approval! 


in case anyone is wondering what we're talking about....here are some update pics of the twins.


----------



## Weedler (Sep 10, 2010)

if you topped that plant would it make 8 main colas?


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 10, 2010)

Weedler said:


> if you topped that plant would it make 8 main colas?


if you topped both sides the right way it could 

all I can say to the gro cab is good fuckin job I was following this from the start and just checked in again after a few weeks and it really came together! props man!

What lights you got in there?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2010)

Weedler said:


> if you topped that plant would it make 8 main colas?


yup, im sure it would. but i think im just gona let it grow however it wants...just to see how it goes.



Matchbox said:


> if you topped both sides the right way it could
> 
> all I can say to the gro cab is good fuckin job I was following this from the start and just checked in again after a few weeks and it really came together! props man!
> 
> What lights you got in there?


thanks a lot man, im glad you checked back in.

i only have 4 150w hps in there right now, definitely not ideal but i could only dedicate so many watts to this grow room at this time so thats what it is. but when i save up enough to upgrade my circuit breaker box i think im gona go with a couple 600 watters...or maybe a couple 1000 watters...havent thought too much about that yet. or maybe ill look into those new plasma lights.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 10, 2010)

They look very healthy.

You need to clean that floor btw. lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> They look very healthy.
> 
> You need to clean that floor btw. lol.


yup nice and healthy, growing by the minute.

lol yeah i know its terrible, i was hoping nobody would notice . i spilled some dirt in there a while back and then some water but my new room was almost done so i just said fuck it, ill wait until i get all my plants out of there...im gona build some new doors for that old cabinet anyway so i'd rather do it all at once. its an easy clean, just rip up the old plastic liner and in with the new.


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 10, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> yup, im sure it would. but i think im just gona let it grow however it wants...just to see how it goes.
> 
> 
> thanks a lot man, im glad you checked back in.
> ...


4, 150 watts sounds ok for now! gotta watch the heat upgrading to 600's, if you have 4 go for 4 400w ones, a good compromise.. unless of course your feeling flush and just wanna rinse some budget on lights XD


----------



## badboomsxy2 (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job on the ballast box!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> 4, 150 watts sounds ok for now! gotta watch the heat upgrading to 600's, if you have 4 go for 4 400w ones, a good compromise.. unless of course your feeling flush and just wanna rinse some budget on lights XD


nah wont be goin with 4 when i upgrade, proly just 2...or maybe 3. i still need to research lumen output, heat, prices..all that good shit, i basically have no idea what im gona do yet. plus we have some mh shop lights and hps yard lights that we picked up on a job a few years back so i may just be modifying those to go in there, gota check the wattage. and no i dont wana rinse any budget on anything lol, im so fuckin cheap...thats why i build everything i can.



badboomsxy2 said:


> Nice job on the ballast box!


thanks. was walking around the farm one day looking for some steal to fabricate a box and i stumbled on that old circuit breaker box. i got the fans from an old xbox 360 intercooler i had lyin around.


----------



## PFUNK79 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm new to the site...Great job on the three door closet, I was wondering what the specs were on the closet as I'd like to build my own! I have a two car garage and that size closet would be a great fit, but I'm a novice when it comes to building, so hopefully you can help me out!
Thanks in advance


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 20, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> nope not yet, but i will soon. its too interesting to not give it it's own thread.
> thanks for the rep and approval!
> 
> 
> ...


dude thats trippy, i never seen that from a seed. i totally wanna follow that thread.. i actually just came across this thread. your growroom is sweet i like the detail


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 20, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> dude thats trippy, i never seen that from a seed. i totally wanna follow that thread.. i actually just came across this thread. your growroom is sweet i like the detail


yeah it is pretty cool, quite a bit of interest in it on riu. im probably goin to transplant it tomorrow after work so ill take some pictures of it and get that thread goin. ill post the link here.

thanks for the comment.


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 20, 2010)

Yea! i would think lots of people would be interested. i been around growers my whole life and i never seen or heard of that. i will check back for that link. thanks man


----------



## jonnynobody (Sep 26, 2010)

Holy monkey, that is one sweet growcab! You'd get more lumen output from 1 600w HID than 4x150's. I used 2x150's (32,000 lumens) last time and they certainly serve their intended purpose, but if I had another go at it I'd have gotten a single 400 (avg. 50,000 lumens)which would have produced approx.40 % more lumen output for only 100 watts extra...after seeing a cab that sweet though, giving advice on any level almost seems insulting


----------



## Lockdown420 (Sep 30, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Any way to make thhe room on the left have double wide doors or a removeable section in the middle...... I will be doing that,,,, tired of chopping my girls in the grow room and hauling elsewhere.........


Ya that must suck hauling all that dank ass bud out of there.


----------



## Frankie1 (Oct 4, 2010)

what did you use to cut your ply ?


----------



## snowbud4 (Oct 17, 2010)

what does that twin look like?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 17, 2010)

jonnynobody said:


> Holy monkey, that is one sweet growcab! You'd get more lumen output from 1 600w HID than 4x150's. I used 2x150's (32,000 lumens) last time and they certainly serve their intended purpose, but if I had another go at it I'd have gotten a single 400 (avg. 50,000 lumens)which would have produced approx.40 % more lumen output for only 100 watts extra...after seeing a cab that sweet though, giving advice on any level almost seems insulting


yeah but the problem there is that i was afraid that i wouldnt get enough light out to the corners of the room with just one light in the middle...so i opted to spread it out as much as possible....also, since i do a perpetual grow all my plants are different heights for the most part so being able to adjust more than one light is nice. but now that ive had some plants in the new room for awhile i may not need to upgrade lights, it looks like the 4 150's will keep me with more than enough meds.



Frankie1 said:


> what did you use to cut your ply ?


an old craftsman table saw my grandpa gave me and a dewalt rip saw.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 17, 2010)

snowbud4 said:


> what does that twin look like?


sorry, i completely forgot about his thread.
they both went in 12/12 13 days ago and showed sex after the 3rd or 4th day. they turned out one male and one female, the one with the "twin heads" is the female...EXACTLY what i wanted to happen, cant believe it worked out for me. 
took this pics yesterday after i harvested the pollen from the male. i ended up getting a shit load of pollen from him. ill put up a thread once i harvest the female and her seeds and post the link here.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 17, 2010)

here is whats goin on in my room right now..just ran down there and took some pictures real quick. the chocolope and the white widow dont seem to like the heat in my room, but i ordered a bigger fan the other night so i should have that taken care of soon. and i really need a rainy day off work so i can get some time to build those fucking light hoods...

the flower room


DNA Chocolope - Day 20 of 12/12



Nirvana White Widow - Day 30 of 12/12


TGA Apollo 13 Bx - Day 13 of 12/12


Bagseed





my grafting experiment and a bubba kush seedling in the veg room.


----------



## Tororu (Dec 24, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> I read an article about how reflective certain materials are. i dont remember the exact numbers but i know aluminum foil and gloss white were very low and flat white was somewhere around 85% and mylar was around 95%. so im sure your gloss white isnt doin much, get yourself some mylar or flat white.


Gloss white and Aluminum Foil would be more reflective than flat white. That is why you can see the defects in gloss paint so much because the light is reflecting so well.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool looking cat dude. Nice buds too!


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 24, 2010)

Tororu said:


> Gloss white and Aluminum Foil would be more reflective than flat white. That is why you can see the defects in gloss paint so much because the light is reflecting so well.


 not true at all man. did you do any research on it or did you just make this up?
extensive tests have been done, FLAT white reflects the most light out of your 3 choices.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 24, 2010)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Cool looking cat dude. Nice buds too!


 thanks man. that dog in your avatar looks just like my brothers dog....except he has a white spot on the inside of his ear.


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks man. that dog in your avatar looks just like my brothers dog....except he has a white spot on the inside of his ear.


what a thread , down to earth and good clear pics , i have a simaler setup in my loft that i wish was legal tooo....i will be following your progress, thankyou for a good thread to follow =) +1rep..........


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks man, i try. i kinda abandoned this thread cuz i thought it was dead. guess ill have to take some more shots today and update whats going on a little bit.


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks man, i try. i kinda abandoned this thread cuz i thought it was dead. guess ill have to take some more shots today and update whats going on a little bit.


please do =)


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 6, 2011)

+1 I love seeing other perpetual grows, especially other Michiganders. I am actually getting ready to build a bigger flower room/box and am considering building something similar to yours. Come check out my thread if you get a chance. I just think I decided I am going to try some super-cropping to control my veg room canopy. It should be entertaining, as the one time I tried it on a (male) plant I broke the heck out of the stems I tried super-cropping.


----------



## alan whittington (Jan 8, 2011)

ftw to the guy above me, and to the grow your setup is like.. my dream room. literally. i'll be showing this to my neighbor who is a master carpenter. 

epid: subbed.


----------



## scubadude239 (Jan 8, 2011)

The only gun that isn't locked up around my house is the one on my hip. I have a gun on me at all times no matter where i am. I call that responsible. What happens if somebody kicks the door in and the gun is out of your reach? Don't leave a gun laying around, you would regret getting shot with your own gun or worse your wife or kid. Be responsible dude.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 8, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> +1 I love seeing other perpetual grows, especially other Michiganders. I am actually getting ready to build a bigger flower room/box and am considering building something similar to yours. Come check out my thread if you get a chance. I just think I decided I am going to try some super-cropping to control my veg room canopy. It should be entertaining, as the one time I tried it on a (male) plant I broke the heck out of the stems I tried super-cropping.


nice looking grow you got there. if ya have any questions on your new room, just ask. im also thinking about playing around with super cropping...last time i did it didnt go so well, needed to start training sooner.




joepierce1988 said:


> Banana Bread Recipe
> *
> i ran a 2x4 down the middle before i put the ceiling up so i would have something to hang the lights from. havent decided how im gona actually hang them though, proly just gona screw some eye hooks in there and use chain to hang them but i was also thinking about making a simple light rail so i can slide the lights left and right if i need to.*


huh?



alan whittington said:


> ftw to the guy above me, and to the grow your setup is like.. my dream room. literally. i'll be showing this to my neighbor who is a master carpenter.
> 
> epid: subbed.


thanks a bunch man. let me know what your master carpenter says, good or bad i dont care. 



scubadude239 said:


> The only gun that isn't locked up around my house is the one on my hip. I have a gun on me at all times no matter where i am. I call that responsible. What happens if somebody kicks the door in and the gun is out of your reach? Don't leave a gun laying around, you would regret getting shot with your own gun or worse your wife or kid. Be responsible dude.


you dont know my situation and im not getting into this again. please stick to comments about my grow. thanks.



bloomfields said:


> please do =)


been busy the last few days, gonna update tomorrow for sure.


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 9, 2011)

scubadude239 said:


> The only gun that isn't locked up around my house is the one on my hip. I have a gun on me at all times no matter where i am. I call that responsible. What happens if somebody kicks the door in and the gun is out of your reach? Don't leave a gun laying around, you would regret getting shot with your own gun or worse your wife or kid. Be responsible dude.


is your name Wyatt Earp ?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2011)

alright time for the update. right now i have blackberry, querkle, qrazy train, the flav, black domina and sour og in the flower room. in the veg room i have deep purple, cheese quake, darkstar, chem valley kush and grape god.

the querkle is amazing, i will be keeping her alive. gona keep qrazy train alive too cuz the resin coverage is very heavy. i didnt like the black domina at first cuz she is pretty leafy but she is really packing on the weight now, had to tie up some branches today, ill probably breed with her for the yield, she smells great too. the blackberry was reveg'd once cuz she tasted so good, ill probably keep reveging her as well, she smells like very sweet candy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2011)

this is my seed collection and germination report.

*TGA Subcool*
1. Pandora's Box
2. Jack the Ripper
3. Chernobyl
4. Jill Bean
5. Kaboom
6.Vortex
7. The Void
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange

*Assorted*
12. Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghani Delicious
13. DNA Sharksbreath
14. Dutch Passion Blueberry
15. Cali Connection Tahoe OG
16. Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
17. Reserva Privada OG Kush
18. Serious AK-47
19. Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze
20. Nirvana White Rhino
21. Nirvana Northern Lights
22. Soma Amethyst Bud
23. Dinafem Blue Fruit
24. Flying Dutchmen Aurora B
25. Flying Dutchmen Afghanica
26. Delicious Caramelo
27. Barney's Farm Morning Glory
28. DNA Kushberry
29. Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
30. Seedsman Original Skunk #1

*Freebies*
31. Dinafem Royal Haze
32. Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
33. Reserva Privada Cole Train
34. Kannabia Special
35. Kannabia Big Band
36. G13 Labs Blueberry Gum
37. G13 Labs Pineapple Express
38. Kannabia White Domina
39. Dinafem Could #9 (5 second grade seeds)
40. Dutch Passion Orange Bud
41. Dutch Passion White Widow
42. Dutch Passion Mekong High
43. Dutch Passion Skunk #11
44. Dinafem Haze Auto
45. Dinafem Roadrunner
46. Dinafem Cali Hash Plant
47. Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
48. Magus Genetics Exile
49. Word of Seeds Afghan Kush Special
50. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder
51. DNA Rocklock
52. DNA Lemon Skunk
53. Next Generation Romulan Diesel
54. Green House Jack Herer
55. Dinafem Blue Widow (1 single seed and 5 second grade seeds)
56. Green House Bubba Kush
57. DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk

*i just made this order friday from the attitude.*
Cali Connection Deadhead OG
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICB268
Price: $11.61

Cali Connection Chem 4OG Seeds
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICU268
Price: $9.29

Green House Seeds Kings Kush Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.29

G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: $9.29

Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICS175
Price: $10.84

Product: UFO #1 Dutch Passion Skunk #11 Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO #2 Dutch Passion Mekong High
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Pyramid Seeds Osiris Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Pyramid Seeds Anestesia Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

*here is my germ report from the seeds ive grown so far.*
Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina - Reg - 1/2 - female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem - 1/1 - female
Greenhouse Bubba Kush - Fem - 1/1 - hermie
TGA Querkle - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Qrazy Train - Reg - 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake - Reg - 1/1
TGA Deep Purple - Reg - 1/1
Next Gen Grape God  Reg - 1/1 
Cali Conect Chem Valley Kush  Reg - 1/1 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg - 1/1

and of course here are the picture:

*in their storage contaners*


*TGA Genetics*


*Assorted*


*Freebies*



*All of them together*



the collection gets bigger pretty much every month


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 9, 2011)

lol nice! thats a pretty good collection


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks. im addicted...plus im on a search for some amazing plants to breed with so i figure ill just try as many as i can lol.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 9, 2011)

That Querkle looks amazing.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks man. it smells 10x more amazing than she looks too...the smell reminds me of cherry gummy snacks.


----------



## Vaporized420 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great thread. New to all this. I'm just in the planning stages, but getting some great ideas from your grow and others. Thanks!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2011)

no problem man. if ya have any questions, dont hesitate to ask. 

i see you're in michigan. you legal?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

took some close ups of the chocolope for another thread so i figured i would post them here too. i plan on getting some shots of the qleaner, apollo 13 Bx and white widow that i have from the last harvest too....not sure if i have any white widow left though...


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 12, 2011)

nice thread, nice indoor room..been lookin at plans, and you have some excellent schematics drawn up. +rep, subbed


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks man. yeah when i get on autocad i can kill 8 hours no problem...i love that program.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 12, 2011)

how many plants can you grow legally there? Im medical here in WA its 15 plants per script here


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

12 plants and 2.5 oz here in michigan. a caregiver can have 5 patients.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 12, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> 12 plants and 2.5 oz here in michigan. a caregiver can have 5 patients.


2.5 ozs? wow not much difference in the amount of plants but I can posses up to 24 oz's


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah 2.5 oz really isnt shit. i mean, its plenty of meds for me but it makes growing kind of tricky. instead of being able to grow, for instance, 24 oz and be set for almost a year, i have to grow a couple oz every 2 weeks. i'd rather do big harvests versus a perpetual grow. it sucks, but its better than nothing. you allowed 15 plants?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 12, 2011)

ya 15 plants for me and my g/f has her script to so 15 for her. Im also perpetual just on a little bit bigger cycle


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 12, 2011)

ru8fru said:


> 2.5 ozs? wow not much difference in the amount of plants but I can posses up to 24 oz's


FFS, I need to move back to Wa. 



cmt1984 said:


> yeah 2.5 oz really isnt shit. i mean, its plenty of meds for me but it makes growing kind of tricky. instead of being able to grow, for instance, 24 oz and be set for almost a year, i have to grow a couple oz every 2 weeks. i'd rather do big harvests versus a perpetual grow. it sucks, but its better than nothing. you allowed 15 plants?


I agree. The only way to (try to) remain within the spirit of the MM law in Michigan, as a patient that grows your own, is to go perpetual. I think I am well on my way now to a harvest every 10 days starting in March.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 14, 2011)

ru8fru said:


> ya 15 plants for me and my g/f has her script to so 15 for her. Im also perpetual just on a little bit bigger cycle


thats great, you can both have 24oz at once...shit man, you better have a nice security system on your house or something lol. i wouldnt mind having a few more plants allowed...it would make breeding much easier and faster. i think we should be allowed to have at least a pound at once.

what are your selling laws like there? is it legal for patients to sell to other patients and/or caregivers and dispensaries?



rasputin71 said:


> I agree. The only way to (try to) remain within the spirit of the MM law in Michigan, as a patient that grows your own, is to go perpetual. I think I am well on my way now to a harvest every 10 days starting in March.


yeah i planned on harvesting once a week or 10 days but my room is producing more than what i expected so lately ive been harvesting around once a month.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes
Medical paitents can sell to dispensary or other medical paintents/ caregivers.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 14, 2011)

nice. im pretty sure we can here too in michigan but the laws are very vague and confusing so there is a bit of a debate about that. the way i understand them, patient to patient transfers are legal.


----------



## waynebuilt (Jan 14, 2011)

Atleast you could grow better strains if your going to grow make it worth the effort


----------



## waynebuilt (Jan 14, 2011)

you have pictures of the meth lab


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 14, 2011)

waynebuilt said:


> Atleast you could grow better strains if your going to grow make it worth the effort


 right, award winning strains arent good enough for you? you're acting like a child. i am growing sour og by your beloved cali connection...and it actually looks worse than any of the bagseed ive grown.


waynebuilt said:


> you have pictures of the meth lab


meth lab? i dont understand you.

dont come into my thread and start shit just because i made you give credit to the breeders and stopped your little act of plagiarism in your thread, please keep your own bullshit in your own threads.


----------



## waynebuilt (Jan 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> right, award winning strains arent good enough for you? you're acting like a child. i am growing sour og by your beloved cali connection...and it actually looks worse than any of the bagseed ive grown.
> 
> meth lab? i dont understand you.
> 
> dont come into my thread and start shit just because i made you give credit to the breeders and stopped your little act of plagiarism in your thread, please keep your own bullshit in your own threads.


first off my og doesant come from cali connection second you may have an award winning strain but your not a award winning grower keep practicing


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 14, 2011)

waynebuilt said:


> first off my og doesant come from cali connection second you may have an award winning strain but your not a award winning grower keep practicing


 never claimed to be man. go away now little boy.

edit: by the way, its *you're * not your. and its, "not *an * award winning grower."


----------



## Marktwang (Jan 15, 2011)

i like your grow room man. this is something that i may consider doing. thanks for posting everything


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 15, 2011)

Marktwang said:


> i like your grow room man. this is something that i may consider doing. thanks for posting everything


 thanks man. its pretty easy, i say go for it.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2011)

U havve a shitton of seeds. I want to work with dna recon or la conf. so effin badly I think I may buy some soon from attitude.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

ru8fru said:


> U havve a shitton of seeds. I want to work with dna recon or la conf. so effin badly I think I may buy some soon from attitude.


 yeah im pretty much addicted, i want to try all the strains i can. recon and la conf are on my list, the list is getting small and most of the strains i want have been out of stock for a long time so i think ill be getting those next, along with some other dna gear.

just made this order the other day. normally i wait til they have freebies i want but i didnt care this time because BC Bud Depot just became available at single seed center not too long ago and i wanted to get them before they sold out.

1x BC Bud Depot - BC Sweet Tooth - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - BC Blueberry - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - The Purps - Regular for £6.99 each
1x BC Bud Depot - The Black - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - BC God Bud - Regular for £6.99 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2011)

Shit son !!! Lol


----------



## 420monster (Jan 18, 2011)

very nice +rep


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

been getting a lot of nameless rep lately, please leave your name with the rep...i rep back. thanks everyone.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2011)

made another order today  ive been waiting on cali connections blackwater to become available somewhere for quite some time now and it came in at single seed center today...so i couldnt resist...i sprung for 2 of those expensive fuckers, i hope i get a male and female.

1x TH Seeds - Da Purps - Regular for £9.41 each
1x TH Seeds - Mendocino Madness - Regular for £5.30 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each
2x Cali Connection - Blackwater - Regular for £9.46 each

i really dont have anything to do today so i think im gonna break out the camera and take some pictures.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2011)

realized i was out of dry sift today, plus there is another thread talking about kief on here so i figured i would bust out the tumbler and make some dry sift hash real quick. i have about 3.5 oz of trim and bud that ive been spinning, this is the 4th or 5th time ive spun this batch and im still getting a shitload of kief from it. i spin it for about 5 minutes and get over a gram of kief each time. the trim is from chocolope, qleaner, apollo 13, white widow and a couple bag seed strains....its some killer shit. you can see the kief falling down from the screen in the 1st picture.
View attachment 1391156View attachment 1391157View attachment 1391158


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

here are some shots of querkle and qrazy train. some of the pics are a little blurry...sorry, i need a tri-pod....but you can see the colors and crystals pretty well. i really cant wait to smoke that querkle.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

well ill throw my updated germ/sex report here too. updates are in red...i really wish one of my fucking plants would turn male...ive had something like 12 females in a row with regular seeds. i just germ'd the ak47 last night, it had a 1/4 inch root tip about 8 hours after i put it in paper towel...thats probably the fastest one had germ'd and had a root that size for me....im really hoping for a male with the ak.

Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina - Reg - 1/2 - female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem - 1/1 - hermie
Greenhouse Bubba Kush - Fem - 1/1 - hermie
TGA Querkle - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Qrazy Train - Reg - 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple - Reg - 1/1 - female
Next Gen Grape God &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
Cali Conect Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
Serious Seeds AK47 - Reg - 1/1


----------



## CrestKush (Jan 21, 2011)

What Kind Of Nuts Do U Use? That Hand Size Nug Looks Dank...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks man, chocolope is definitely some nice smoke, it was a great plant too. 

i use miracle grow soil. Sunleaves Peruvian Bat Guano mush for flower and Sunleaves Jamaican Seabird Guano pellets for veg. i just throw some of the pellets or mush on top of the soil and water it in. it works great for minor feedings. i also throw in the General Organics line with some Diamond Nector and molasses at least once during flowering...more if needed.

here are a few more pictures of the chocolope, i couldnt find them before but ran across them today when i was cleaning out my computer.


----------



## dankies (Jan 22, 2011)

wow man diggin the killer nug and vernors. great pictures


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2011)

dankies said:


> wow man diggin the killer nug and vernors. great pictures


 thanks man. do they have vernors where you're at too...or are you in michigan like me? 
i'll get ya some rep back tomorrow, i reached my limit of rep today and it wont let me give anymore til tomorrow.


----------



## multiphrenic (Jan 22, 2011)

hey, your grow room is brilliant..puts my DIY to shame. i especially like the flooring. is your basement flat and level? i have an old house from the 20s and there's not a damned spot in the basement that's level..makes it really hard to build anything. 

since you clearly know your around carpentry, any tips on building a floor level with a basement like mine?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the complements, ive been building things since i was a little guy. my basement floor isnt real level no, it has a few low spots. i had to shim a few spots when i laid the 4x4's downs. i would do that same thing in your situation. lay down some 2x4's or 4x4's or whatever you're using and then get some blocks of wood to fill in the low spots.


----------



## Reggiekush (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking plants/nugs. Which of the TGA Subcool strains would you recommend? I have been leaning towards Jillybean, Pandoras Box, and Qrazy Train. Ive heard nothing but good things from anyone who has come across these strains. Keep up the good work +Rep


----------



## alexonfire (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some killer pictures!
You got a nice bunch of strains there too


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2011)

Reggiekush said:


> Great looking plants/nugs. Which of the TGA Subcool strains would you recommend? I have been leaning towards Jillybean, Pandoras Box, and Qrazy Train. Ive heard nothing but good things from anyone who has come across these strains. Keep up the good work +Rep


 well ive only grown out qleaner and apollo 13 so far. the querkle i have is almost done and the qrazy train is like 30-35 days in to 12/12. i cant say for sure since i havent smoked them yet but i think the querkle and qrazy train will be hard to top. the smell and resin coverage are amazing. i think i'll be going with jilly bean next time i have a free slot in my plant count.



alexonfire said:


> Those are some killer pictures!
> You got a nice bunch of strains there too


thanks, i try. you listen to alexisonfire? great band.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2011)

riot seeds rocks


----------



## wangyunan (Jan 24, 2011)

oh that's just toooo gorgeous to lay my eyes on, so don't be too surprised if u find me hiding in your grow room, I just wanna be a few inches taller...lol
I don't believe u've done all that by yourself seems u got 2 kitty assistants help u run that place, one guarding with a shot gun and one building that room with u...lol


----------



## karen kim judd (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey i'm a new. Want to grow legal, have the space and means, do you need a licence? Or the bodies to do so?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

wangyunan said:


> oh that's just toooo gorgeous to lay my eyes on, so don't be too surprised if u find me hiding in your grow room, I just wanna be a few inches taller...lol
> I don't believe u've done all that by yourself seems u got 2 kitty assistants help u run that place, one guarding with a shot gun and one building that room with u...lol


lol thanks. while you're hiding in there, water them bitches for me 
yessir, all by my lonesome. i dont really work well with partners...i also removed, rebuilt and re-installed the trans and rear end in my mustang by myself. the cats make nice assistants for sure.



karen kim judd said:


> Hey i'm a new. Want to grow legal, have the space and means, do you need a licence? Or the bodies to do so?


yup, you need to get a recommendation from a doctor for marijuana, then you need to send in an application to the state with application fees. all information can be found here: http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-27417_51869---,00.html


----------



## wangyunan (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn.. I wish I had a fine artisan friend like u...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

lol...i am for hire..


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 27, 2011)

Whatup cmt...that Querkle looks very nice. I'm interested to see how your Qrazy Train turns out too.


----------



## crackadelic (Jan 27, 2011)

everythings looking awesome!! i cant wait to see that qrazy i want to get it but attitude is always sold out & i ordered from them just about 2 weeks ago & still havent received package getting a little worried first time they havent got here in less than 10 days!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Whatup cmt...that Querkle looks very nice. I'm interested to see how your Qrazy Train turns out too.


thank you sir...was just checking out your grow again and the tahoe #3 looks fucking amazing. i'm pretty excited about the qrazy train too. when plush berry comes out, im going to find the best male out of 10 seeds and pollinate qrazy train and querkle with plush berry pollen 



crackadelic said:


> everythings looking awesome!! i cant wait to see that qrazy i want to get it but attitude is always sold out & i ordered from them just about 2 weeks ago & still havent received package getting a little worried first time they havent got here in less than 10 days!


thanks a lot. i wouldnt worry, attitude has been a little slow lately. my orders used to take 6-10 days to get here, the last three took 12-16 days...but they always got here safely. if you really want some qrazy train you can check out The Single Seed Center (kinda expensive for TGA strains) or Hemp Depot. i've never had a problem with single seed center and Hemp Depot has the best prices for TGA gear.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thank you sir...was just checking out your grow again and the tahoe #3 looks fucking amazing. i'm pretty excited about the qrazy train too. when plush berry comes out, im going to find the best male out of 10 seeds and pollinate qrazy train and querkle with plush berry pollen


Yeah I'm digging the Tahoe. The Plush Berry looks nice...the flavor description has me intrigued. TGA is quality stuff.

Edit: Oh yeah, I forgot to say your kief tumbler machine is awesome! Do you have specs for it, or did you just make it up as you went along?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah the more i grow of TGA the more i love their genetics.

thanks a lot man, i really love it, since i built it i've pretty much fallen in love with dry sift hash. the kief tumbler, like pretty much everything else i build, was just make it up as i go, i was just walking around the farm lookin for shit to use...i had to order the screen though, it was only 12 bucks for 32 sq. ft.

i did draw up a pattern for the ends of the tumbler roller though, i wanted those to be precise so it would roll evenly. if you're interested in specs, i can get some for ya real quick. i only have the $12 bucks into the screen mesh, but i think someone who had to buy everything could build it for around 50 bucks....well, then around $20 for a rotisserie motor....i really need to get a motor, cranking by hand isnt too fun. i'm thinking i might build another one, this was just a quick mock up.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

i just bought a macro flash and a tripod for my camera and a 400x digital microscope off ebay. so i should have much better pictures for everyone to see when they get here. i'm going to make a new thread and post my pictures there though, ill throw the link up here when i do.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

posted these in another thread so i figured i might as well throw em up here too. querkle @ day 71 and qrazy train @ day 40 i think.

View attachment 1411200View attachment 1411196View attachment 1411197View attachment 1411203View attachment 1411199View attachment 1411198View attachment 1411201View attachment 1411202


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just flipped through ur grown after seeing ur pics in one of Subs threads. Great looking Querkle and QT. I've got some cheesequake and QT beans im getting antsy to pop. Did u top ur QT? happy growing. + Rep  farmer


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks, and thanks for stopping by. i say pop those beans, you definitely wont be disappointed with the qrazy train.

yeah i top all my plants.

i have a cheese quake lady in veg right now, she is one hell of a sturdy plant.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

chopped the querkle today. also finished trimming the rest of the black domina...thats almost 2 oz on the plate....i threw about an oz of bud in with the trim leaves to make hash with since i was definitely gona be over the limit if i didnt.


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 5, 2011)

damn cmt, looking good. looks like nice dense buds. hows that querkle smell? can't wait to see the cured product


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you sir. they are very dense nugs, especially the Black Domina.

the querkle smells fuckin amazing, it makes me hungry whenever i smell it lol. i chopped one branch from her about a week ago so i got to smoke a little bit that was dry already last night, by far the best tasting weed ive ever smoked and it got me blown the fuck out so i cant wait to see what the rest of it is like since i let it go for a week more than the branch i tried out.


----------



## highonbud (Feb 5, 2011)

watch your lil guy he might eat your stash thinking its kat nip! trust me i learned the hard way


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for stoppin in. lol i have 5 little guys to watch. ive learned the hard way too...not my smokable bud though...they destroyed a couple plants....ive got them trained now though, they dont even come near me when im trimming anymore.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

Querkle after a few days of curing. and the trim that im gona make some dry sift out of..maybe tonight. the querkle tastes like a grape and blackberry candy.


----------



## Saurkraut (Feb 9, 2011)

nice lookin harvest im just starting out i got 6x4 veg room with a 1000w mh was thinking of ordering seeds you have any problems getting them to michigan .....im in flint i been thinking about ordering them just wasnt sure how secure it was


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

i order from attitude and single seed center, never had a problem with either of them and their shipping times are pretty much the same. i say order away man.


----------



## BluBerry (Feb 10, 2011)

that looks like some fire ass bud. makes me wanna eat it with that powdery sugar grape look lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> that looks like some fire ass bud. makes me wanna eat it with that powdery sugar grape look lol.


thanks. lol i want to eat it too, whenever i smell it, it makes me hungry. smells and tastes just like candy.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Feb 11, 2011)

cmt! Wow that is def some fire ass looking buds!! I can smell the grape through my monitor! great job man +rep fo sho! my mouth is watering!


----------



## motownklown (Feb 12, 2011)

cmt... i was just going back thru older pages and seen you use miracle grow....do you have any problems when you flush? as far as mg, it has alot of time released crap in it that might be tasteable with finished product? never used it... just asking... everything looks great though.. care for any patient to patient transfers?


----------



## micmart3000 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet Build man!! 
All that beautiful open land you have there...
And how much does corn go for per ton these days?
Imagine if you could grow weed instead


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 12, 2011)

BuddyJesus said:


> cmt! Wow that is def some fire ass looking buds!! I can smell the grape through my monitor! great job man +rep fo sho! my mouth is watering!


thank you much.



motownklown said:


> cmt... i was just going back thru older pages and seen you use miracle grow....do you have any problems when you flush? as far as mg, it has alot of time released crap in it that might be tasteable with finished product? never used it... just asking... everything looks great though.. care for any patient to patient transfers?


no problems at all. and i dont really flush...i just water with plain water the last few weeks of flower. nah, no patient to patient to people i dont know. sorry man.



micmart3000 said:


> Sweet Build man!!
> All that beautiful open land you have there...
> And how much does corn go for per ton these days?
> Imagine if you could grow weed instead


thanks. corn right now is way up, its going for almost $5.50 a bushel, its not priced by the ton but there is 55 pounds to a bushel. basically we dont make shit after we pay our fertilizer and fuel bills...diesel fuel is almost 4 bucks a gallon...we use around 10,000 gallon a year...it all adds up fast.

i wish i could grow weed out there...maybe hemp one day if michigan ever makes it legal to grow industrial hemp.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 12, 2011)

very nice setup man! i wish i had a seed collection like you , ahhh maybe one day

whats been the best smoke out of the plants you have grown so far, if u can pick one out


----------



## twist of fate 420 (Feb 12, 2011)

damn looks like some dank bud


----------



## GanJulia (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey just steppin' in, that's some sick bud you got! Looks like candy i'd love a taste! +rep


----------



## sittin (Feb 13, 2011)

Great thread mate and even better grow op you've build yourself. I just read the hole thread and it's good to see so much info. Keep it up rep!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 13, 2011)

HookedOnChronic said:


> very nice setup man! i wish i had a seed collection like you , ahhh maybe one day
> 
> whats been the best smoke out of the plants you have grown so far, if u can pick one out


 thanks man. i must advise against seed collecting...it gets to be a problem lol.

Querkle is hands down the best weed ive ever smoked or grown....and not cuz of the color, its the taste and potency that makes it the best.



twist of fate 420 said:


> damn looks like some dank bud


thanks..its just as dank as it looks 



GanJulia said:


> Hey just steppin' in, that's some sick bud you got! Looks like candy i'd love a taste! +rep


thanks julia. if you're ever in michigan you can stop by and taste whatever you want 



sittin said:


> Great thread mate and even better grow op you've build yourself. I just read the hole thread and it's good to see so much info. Keep it up rep!


i appreciate you sayin so.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 13, 2011)

well i was smokin a joint and admiring my ladies and i realized that a few of them are getting close to being done...so i chopped a small bud off of each one and so i could check em out with my microscope. they're gettin real close...but not done yet.

top left is Sativa Seeds Blackberry, top right is TGA Qrazy Train, bottom left is TGA The Flav (the resin is really buildin up on her) and the bottom right is Cali Connection's Sour OG.






*Sour OG*






*The Flav*






*Qrazy Train*






*Blackberry*






and this was my morning breakfast....its .7 grams of querkle hash...just did a couple minute run in my tumbler.


----------



## titan2011 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great looking grow!! MI here too!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

very nice CMT!, Im thinknig about ordering querkle, heard nothing but good about it so far, and i cant say ive heard the same about other TGA strains!

what do you plan on sprouting next brotha?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

titan2011 said:


> Great looking grow!! MI here too!!


thanks. gota love the Michiganders rep'n in here.



HookedOnChronic said:


> very nice CMT!, Im thinknig about ordering querkle, heard nothing but good about it so far, and i cant say ive heard the same about other TGA strains!
> 
> what do you plan on sprouting next brotha?


thank you much. well you should stop thinkin and just order it lol. its truly is an amazing strain.

what have you heard bad about TGA? so far every one of his strains that i grew out-perform the others.

i have no clue what im gona sprout next. i have about a week to think about it though. i sprouted a BC Bud Depot Blueberry seed last week and Serious Seeds AK47 the week before that....im thinkin maybe some Jilly Bean or Jack The Ripper next....i have too many seeds, it makes it real hard to decide which one to sprout


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

well i dont know if its necessarily bad but a few guys said vortex was hit and miss from seed to seed, as well as dairy queen and chernobyl
and highlander ripped a few of his strains, i just wanna try them for myself and am gonna try querkle first!

ouuuuuuu BC bud depot, very curious on that one


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

found your seed post on page 12 for me, try something from reserva privada, noticed u hadnt yet

and noticed qleaner up there, did the female twin make it to harvest?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

well ill keep that in mind when i grow out those strains. i have no complaints what so ever about any tga so far...but i have 8 or 9 strains to go...so we'll see.

im pretty excited about the BC blueberry, looks and sounds like a hell of a plant judging by the description on single seed center. 

reserva privada are on hold at the moment because 1. they are fem and i'm in need of a male at the moment so i'm growin regular seeds til i find a good male and 2. i'm also kinda waiting to get reserva privada sour kush so i can cross it with the reserva privada strains i already have. (og kush and og #18 )

Qleaner made it to harvest. the twins gave me some real nice seeds. i was gona do a journal on the twins but i got real busy at work.

cant believe i didnt post any pictures of the finished Qleaner on here...here's a few. i'll do some diggin to see if i can find more.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

hahah yessir, how was the smoke? in the same category as querkle??


ill go back and look through and throw you some more suggestions if you dont mind


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

found it, DNA kandy kush x skunk, hope for a wicked male? and one from dutch passion as well?

trying to think what would be good for a cross


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

not even close to querkle. it smelled and tasted great, like sweet lemons and the potency was good, kept me high for hours, but the querkle is on another level.

nah, thats cool, suggest all you want. i have a hard time makin a decision on what to grow on my own so suggestions are great.

ah ha, nice work, i had the kandy kush x skunk in my feminized storage tin....i was window shopping on single seed center the other day and saw that on there and thought, fuck i wish i had that in regular. lol. got it for free a while back and didnt really research it til the other day, sounds and looks like a good one.


----------



## snapozz (Feb 14, 2011)

did you breed them there seed yourself? you should send us some lol great looking grow. i hope mine will turn out at lest close to them.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

oh so yours is feminized? or regular? I wasnt sure if the freebies were regular or not..

those would be very very interesting to breed cause they are only F1's, I just realized this

there would deffinately be a keeper or two or three, but im assuming it would be harder to find as they are F1's, you would have to go through more seeds, but the unique-ness of every single seed would be awesome for sure, possible slight different high from all plants.


glad to hear querkle is on another level, I dont wanna grow anything off that level 

EDIT- checked single seed center damn they are expensive mate


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

snapozz said:


> did you breed them there seed yourself? you should send us some lol great looking grow. i hope mine will turn out at lest close to them.


bred myself. i also have chocolope x mandala #1, white widow x dynamite, apollo 13 bx x qleaner and blackberry x blueberry.



HookedOnChronic said:


> oh so yours is feminized? or regular? I wasnt sure if the freebies were regular or not..
> 
> those would be very very interesting to breed cause they are only F1's, I just realized this
> 
> ...


mine is regular...just assumed it was fem since it was free. that would make for a nice male...as long as i didnt get a bunk pheno that is..

single seed center is for sure more expensive on most fem'd seeds, some are cheaper...i pick n choose between attitude and single seed center when i'm buyin fem. i just like single seed center because they have a great selection of regular seeds..versus attitude only having fem'd single seeds...i prefer regular seeds. you can get seeds as cheap as 3 bucks at single seed center.

dont buy tga or cali connection seeds from single seed center though unless they are out of stock at attitude.

i wish more seed banks would offer single seeds..


----------



## leonphelpss11 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering them

First, why don't you turn your plants into hermies if you really want a male version of that plant. You could pick a great looking female, turn it into a hermie and try to pollenate another plant that you like a lot. 

Second, how did you like the G13 Pineapple Express? And the Blackberry?? Trying to decide which one to germinate


Thanks and great looking grow. Def top notch


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

i like to breed with males and females, i'm not a big fan of breeding fem seeds. my goal is to make a stable strain, with no hermies, kinda hard to do when working with nothing but hermies.

havent grown the Pineapple Express yet. Blackberry is great, very sweet tasting and smelling, just not all that potent...but the taste and smell was enough to get me to grow it again..


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i like to breed with males and females, i'm not a big fan of breeding fem seeds. my goal is to make a stable strain, with no hermies, kinda hard to do when working with nothing but hermies.
> 
> havent grown the Pineapple Express yet. Blackberry is great, very sweet tasting and smelling, just not all that potent...but the taste and smell was enough to get me to grow it again..


I like your take on this
I find this stuff interesting
let me ask you something
by breeding this way will it increase the chance (if any) of getting new phenotypes or some sort of positive mutation or something.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

i dont know enough about breeding to answer that question.

males and females carry different genetic traits, *so IMO*, breeding two females together may prevent a male only trait from passing to the offspring. thats just the way i see it, not sure if thats true or not though.


----------



## JimBro (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice. I envy you people with actual grow space. One day I'll be legit just like you guys.

I should be doing something else, so I haven't given your thread a proper look through. Sorry. First page looks freakin awesome. Sub'd now so I'll be back when I got the time. Great show, mate.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

JimBro said:


> Nice. I envy you people with actual grow space. One day I'll be legit just like you guys.
> 
> I should be doing something else, so I haven't given your thread a proper look through. Sorry. First page looks freakin awesome. Sub'd now so I'll be back when I got the time. Great show, mate.


 i hope its one day soon for you guys down there, i got a buddy that lives in Dallas.

thanks for stopping in. the first page is ok but it gets better as it goes.

your avatar reminds me of an email i got the other day...some guys were hunting Elk in Alberta and an 11 and 3/4 foot bear walked up on them, luckily they were able to take it down...i think they said it was 1400 pounds...looked like the size of the bear in the background of your avatar.

thanks for the rep, you can blatantly steal my ideas whenever you want.


----------



## Tachuta012 (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good cmt, one hell of a seed collection. I'm just joining in, shout out to MI growin!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tachuta012 said:


> Looking good cmt, one hell of a seed collection. I'm just joining in, shout out to MI growin!


 thanks for stopping in...and for using your first post in my thread.




and here are shots from the Qrazy Train harvest...


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 27, 2011)

wow cmt, beautiful plant, beautiful buds. well done. about how far into flowering did the trichs really start to build up?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

i love your sig farmer2424...its so fucking true lol.

thank you, thank you. this plant really exceeded my expectations, sub did an amazing job on this strain.

trich production started almost right away...but...around week 5 the resin production was very noticeable, by the end of week 7 there were barely any leaves (fan or sugar) or stems that weren't completely covered in crystals...great strain for hash. very easy to trim as well.

i got her in re-veg right now...i can't say for sure until i smoke on it for a few days but i think i found a keeper.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Feb 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks for stopping in...and for using your first post in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on your harvest CMT!!! Shit looks amazing! How's she smoke?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks man. i was extremely impressed by qrazy train...cant wait to grow out the rest of TGA's strains...they just keep gettin better and better.

not sure how she smokes yet, gonna let it cure for a bit before i try her out...well, unless my willpower doesn't hold up lol. i'll throw out a smoke report when i try her out.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 1, 2011)

^^thank you.


i made some hash today with all my trim...well, all my trim except the Qrazy Train, i'm gona do that by itself cuz its known to make purple hash. pictures are in the hash tumbler link in my sig.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 1, 2011)

hell ya man thats the shit! are you planning on compressing that hash you have?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 1, 2011)

haha thanks. i compressed it before, and didnt really like it....so ill just keep it uncompressed in the pill bottle and sprinkle it on top of my bowls and joints like sugar.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the rep on the frosty buds page!! your grow room is sweet, i hope it's okay if i copy your idea a little when i revamp my entire setup this spring. 

and your buds are extremely gorgeous!!! i can't believe i never saw this thread before... I'm subbed now!! rep back at ya!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks man. feel free to copy whatever you want.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 8, 2011)

hey CMT hows the QT smoking? potent shit or what?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah its real potent, knocks me right on my ass. i dont really like the taste too much though...too much of a woody flavor for me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok...got a few pictures here by request.

the plant on the left is an unsexed plushberry (male..hope, hope) and the one on the right a a female.






here is my other plushberry female.






here are the 2 plushberry males in early flower. one hermied almost right away and the other hermied about 3 weeks in to 12/12






here is a shot of one of the hermie males..






and here is a black rose x double purple doja clone.
















and a few days after transplant in to soil


----------



## Drampire (Apr 12, 2011)

Those look awesome. I don't think I ever saw the buds on the page before this either, and damn those look sick. I'm coming for a smoke!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks man. i need to update this thread with what i got going on...i'll do that in a day or two.

haha...if you're ever in my neck of the woods...stop on by.

fuck...i forgot to take pictures of my venus fly traps...one is eating a boxelder beetle at the moment...you can just kinda see the pot its in, in the top left of the last picture.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

CMT nice lookin plants . Have you tried the plushberry yet or is this your first go at it


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

thank you. its my first go with plushberry.


----------



## Mary I Wanna (Apr 12, 2011)

Those plush berry plants are beautiful, and thats a very impressive root system on the DPD... How old is the plant in the picture.?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

why thank you. i was also impressed by the rooting on the dpd x black rose clone, it rooted in 5 days and then a few days after that it had that beautiful root system. i check my garden twice a day on average and the roots were noticeably more abundant every time. the stem is also extremely tough, i could barely cut through it.

well lets see...i planted it in to dirt on the 2nd of this month and it was in the cloner for about 8 or 10 days so that would make it almost 3 weeks old....i have no clue how old the mother was..

the plushberries i have no clue how old they are...i didnt write down the date when i planted them and ive been workin 7 days a week and all the days kinda mash together, i never know what day of the week it is, so my judgement of time passed is way off right now lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 27, 2011)

heres a sample bud i took from my cheese quake lady. not quite finished yet.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice Buds Bud
I want to know how that Plushberry smokes


----------



## crackadelic (Apr 28, 2011)

i wish attitude would hurry up & get some more plushberry beans instock!! i cant wait to see your female in flowering!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 28, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Nice Buds Bud
> I want to know how that Plushberry smokes


thanks. i wish you could smell it, its like a very sweet cheese...its so strong it smells up my whole house 
me too man. im pretty excited about plushberry....i have 3 ladies in veg now. gonna put one of them in flower sometime this week, gota wait til the ak47 comes down.



crackadelic said:


> i wish attitude would hurry up & get some more plushberry beans instock!! i cant wait to see your female in flowering!!


 yeah they wont for a long time, according to sub. i'll probably have f2's before attitude is back in stock.

sow amazing seeds has plushberry in stock.


----------



## crackadelic (Apr 28, 2011)

that sucks to know now!! i dont really trust any other seedbank but i really am interested in plushberry cant wait to see it go through flowering i bet its going to smell so good if subcool said its the best smelling plant hes grown and i like how it purples a lil bit & its a light pink purple!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 28, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about ordering from sow amazing seeds.

yeah man, im hunting down the pink pheno to breed with. i really hope i find a pink male.


----------



## vantheman169 (May 10, 2011)

WOW+Rep CMT! I am subscribed! I have not been on this site for a while, i wish i could grow legally


----------



## dynamitejack (May 11, 2011)

Why don't you cut off the fan leaves of your clones?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 22, 2011)

so here is what i have in the flower room right now...this is my favorite run yet...2 plushberries and 1 double purple doja x black rose. the plushberries are at 53 days and real close to being done and the dpd x br is at 35 days....it turned dark purple about 10 days in to 12/12.

*Double Purple Doja x Black Rose @35 Days of 12/12 - smells exactly like grape kool aid before its mixed with water*



















































*2 Plushberry ladies @53 days of 12/12 - they both smell like very sweet cherry candy, but one has a much more potent smell and has a lot better resin coverage...she's my keeper.*


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 22, 2011)

:drool: Looks outstanding so far! Thanks for the update and keep them coming.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jun 22, 2011)

damn cmt, those look great! that funny that you described the smell as grape cool aid mix because my friend and i just took down a blue hash plant the other day and that was the only smell we could describe it as aswell, except it had a hint of blueberries. all purple though. thats funny how on your dp the buds are such a dark purple, yet the leaves and sugar leaves are still vibrant green. Those plush berries look amazing as well. it must smell delicious in there.


----------



## TwiZteDF8 (Jun 23, 2011)

WoW is all I can say. I recently joined after deciding to start growing to help some family members with fibro. Your thread has been very informative as it has kept me awake all night reading and dreaming. I recently bought a new house (new to me) and it has an apartment over the garage with its own central air and lots of space. I was going to order the growlab grow tent but your design has encouraged me to go DIY. 

The thread has been really helpful and I am definitely going to keep an eye on this thread and see what comes. 

Good growing and again thanks for the effort


----------



## matatan (Jun 23, 2011)

hell yea! looking excellently delicously bangin! lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

niiice. yeaa the BR x DPD does look VERY similar to my Floja... very very similar! if mine didnt get fucked over by the mites.. i feel like thats wat mine woulda looked like. lol


----------



## skeeterdx (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks good!


----------

